# Front axle pivit pin pictures anyone?



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I finished taking off the plow on my 8N, and I don;t know if I am missing something on the front pivit pin location. This tractor had a front mounted pump that I removed, and there was a tear drop shaped spacer plate the went between the pump mount, and the front housing. It LOOKS like is goes with the pump bracket, becouse it is painted to match, but with out that there, looks like the pin can come out. Was there maybe something there that was replaced by this spacer. And one have a picture of what SHOULD be there? I am selling the plow/pump, and want to include all the parts that should be with it. Thanks.


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

*Axel pin*

The axel pivot pin should have a teardrop shaped plate with a 1/2" hole in it built onto the pin, this plate might of come loose from the pin. I have never seen this happen but it might , & there again the pin might of been built different because it had a front mount pump. We are installing a front pump on a 9N now & we are haveing to make the front mounting bracket because we could't find a used plate & Ford does no longer offer it. You should be abel to purchase a new pin if needed with out any trouble, as several aftermarket companys are now offering them. Good luck
Frank at Holz Equipment Service


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thanks for the tip. It "looks" like there is a thin plate that may be attached to the pin, I will have to take a look. The spacer peice I am talking about is around 1/4" thick, wile what looks like a peice attached to the pin area is thin. I will try to get some pictures of it today, so you all can see what I am talking about.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

hears a picture of what I have. The blue peice is what looks like a space for the pump. The red dimond shaped thing below it. Is that the part that is attached to the pin?


----------



## Holz Equipment (Feb 15, 2004)

Ok the blue piece should be attached solid or made onto the pivot pin & will not come off without pulling the pin, the pin & face plate (blue piece) is held in place by the 1/2" bolt shown in the picture. The only difference between your pin & the standard pin should be the larger hole in the center to allow the pump drive shsft to pass through, the standard pin will have a different shaped outer hole for a hand crank to pass through. The red piece is made into the axel support & will not come off even if the pin is removed. From what I can see by the picture it looks like you have everything needed for normal use.
Hope this helps. Frank at Holz Equipment Service


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Well the blue peice is not part of the pin. It come right off with out it. So loks like there SHOULD be something there then. Maybe the normal "pin holder" had to be removed to put the pump on?Also sence the pump, and bracket are blue, maybe they were desined for a newer Ford tractor, and would not fit with the normal pin holder. Will I will leave the blue part on there for now. Kinda a "just in case".


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Iam guessing but I think your blue piece is like an adoptor plate. The pin has a plate like that made on it, there is two spacers and a bushing in that hole for the pin to ride in. You need a service manual # fo-4 tractor supply has them very helpful at times like this. per the owners manual do not lubricate ball and socket joints pins of the linkage or front axle pin. good luck


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I have the manual, but does not realy show what I am looking at. Well, for now, it seems to be working. I may have to split the tractor one of these days to fix the oil burning, I will probably take it all apart then.


----------



## hlpack (Dec 21, 2003)

Pictures are deceiving so I went out and looked at mine. The plate measures about 1 3/4 inches from right to left across the center of pin. the plate ends at the center of the pin, the manual doesn't show this very clearly I assumed it was shaped like yours wrong again! Hope this is of some help good luck.


----------

